# needle nose ...



## Norah (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi ,

well Peach is on the mend, she is gaining weight and has said a formal goodbye to her lung worm, band worms ,and pin worms .




cursing the qu****tine under my breath ... would you look at this needle nose ??? she looks a bit like a sword fish ... can anyone suggest a flattering show halter for her ? everything i have , every color , every style looks overwhelming on her . Do I need a very small delicate whispy thing for her whispy long and delicate face ? She has long legs , long fine mane and tail ... looks a bit " Ikabod Crain " from the headless horseman with everything so whispy ... how do i create a stout look but keep her elegant ? I did trim her mane , as it was way past her shoulder .... would love a horsey make over on this poor little girl , i know she has "star " potential under that fuzz of hers : )


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 4, 2012)

Wait until she gets some weight on, it will change her facial dimensions abit. Cheeks will fill out.


----------



## Norah (Feb 4, 2012)

oh super !! thanks : )


----------



## Minimor (Feb 4, 2012)

What brand and what size is the halter you have on her in that one photo?

I ask because it looks like a BKM halter and the BKM halters have a narrow noseband that is very soft. On a long, narrow nose the BKM is too narrow, and too soft--it so closely follows the shape of the nose that it just doesn't look good. I discovered that when I ordered one for Tim, though I got one with the rolled patent cheeks. It looked HORRIBLE. I also tried a Showtime Shepherd halter on him--the Showtime halters do have a wider noseband but the cheeks are cable & so very thin. That didn't suit Tim either.

So what did I buy? A custom fit Victor. I ordered the halter with a longer noseband (I measured his nose where I wanted the halter to sit--the noseband ended up being just a little longer than the noseband on the Mini XL halters that Victor makes) and I measured over the crown to know how long I wanted the cheeks. End result--a show halter that suits him very well! The Victor halters have wider nosebands, and that serves nicely to break up the length of his face. The longer cheeks mean I can position the noseband down where it needs to be to balance his face and the longer noseband makes the cheeks sit further from his eye--nicely balancing his head when viewed from the side. The rolled patent cheeks, being thicker than the cable cheeks, take away from the length of his head. He looks SO much nicer in this halter than he did in the BKM!

Another gelding I have has a shorter head, more like that of a Welsh, and he looks great in that BKM halter--so I'm not saying there's anything wrong with a BKM halter, it just didn't suit Tim's head at all.

The halter pictured on Peach looks like it is sitting too high, and the cheeks are too far forward, too close to her eye--perhaps the noseband is just a little too short. Get one that will position the cheeks further from her eye and the noseband lower on her nose--that will help to balance her head, making her nose appear shorter (which would also be helped by the wider noseband of a Victor).


----------



## Norah (Feb 4, 2012)

oh , I think its a medium or maybe even a large . It fits Sweet perfectly , and sweet is the same age , both horses are out of heartbreaker , but Peach got the heartbreaker head ... great horse , super character ... really spooky , but so sweet and so willing to please : ) This is Sweet in the same halter and

THANKS sooo much for all of that wonderful info



its just what i needed !


----------



## Minimor (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, that halter fits great on Sweet--I would strongly suggest a Victor for Peach, I think perhaps a silver one, rather than gold?--I have found that the silver works on more of my ponies than the gold does. Hope, who has the tendency to have that rather Modern sort of head, shows in a silver Victor & it suits her so well.

Last time I ordered a halter from Victor the price was around $125 or just a smidgen more when I got a chain with it. Order as early & possible and you aren't likely to have any problem in having the halter shipped in time for your show.


----------

